# Autostart unter Windows 95



## harhuettne (10. November 2004)

Hi Community!
Mal ne Frage zum guten alten Windows 95. Ich hab das noch auf einem uralten Pentium 200 laufen (grade erst heute von nem 166er aufgerüstet... yeah!). Wenn man den Rechner hochfährt dauert's erst mal ewig bis er einsatzbereit ist, weil er immer Quick Time vorlädt (wird dann auch in der Taskleiste angezeigt). Seit Windows 98 kann man sowas ja mit msconfig unter Ausführen abstellen, aber bei 95 geht das nicht. Wenn ich da msconfig in die Maske eintippe sagt der Rechner bloß, daß die Datei nicht gefunden wird. Also, wie kann ich Programme unter Win95 aus dem Autostart entfernen?


Gruß,
harhuettne


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2004)

harhuettne am 10.11.2004 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Community!
> Mal ne Frage zum guten alten Windows 95. Ich hab das noch auf einem uralten Pentium 200 laufen (grade erst heute von nem 166er aufgerüstet... yeah!). Wenn man den Rechner hochfährt dauert's erst mal ewig bis er einsatzbereit ist, weil er immer Quick Time vorlädt (wird dann auch in der Taskleiste angezeigt). Seit Windows 98 kann man sowas ja mit msconfig unter Ausführen abstellen, aber bei 95 geht das nicht. Wenn ich da msconfig in die Maske eintippe sagt der Rechner bloß, daß die Datei nicht gefunden wird. Also, wie kann ich Programme unter Win95 aus dem Autostart entfernen?
> 
> 
> ...


vielleich sind die programme ja bei start/programme/autostart, oder such mal auf C nach einem ordner namens "autostart". oder benenn die quicktime.exe einfach um, dann findet der PC sie nicht mehr...


----------



## harhuettne (10. November 2004)

Herbboy am 10.11.2004 22:38 schrieb:
			
		

> harhuettne am 10.11.2004 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem Start/Programme/Autostart Folder hab ich schon geschaut, da steht überhaupt nix drin... gibt's bei Win95 echt keine Möglichkeit, das einfach abzustellen? Muß man da echt den Rechner durch umbenennen einer Datei überlisten? Kann doch nicht sein... ich verlier gleich meinen Glauben an Windows 95.


Gruß,
harhuettne


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2004)

such mal direkt bei C: oder bei C:/windows nach dateien mit .bat am ende - mit dem editor öffnen (start/programme/zubehör(?)/editor) - evtl. steht in der autoexec.bat oder so unter anderem drin " C:\programme\quicktime.exe" - den eintrag dann steichen und die datei wieder unter gleichem namen speichern. vorsichtshalber vorher eine kopie der datei anfertigen.

oder evtl. noch viel einfacher: rechtsklick auf das quicktime symbol, das sich (vertmutlich) rechts unten in der leiste befindet - oft kann man DA dann einstellen, ob das programm beim start ausgeführt werden soll.


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2004)

Schau mal in der registry unter 
HKCurrentUser bzw. HKLocalMachine -> Software ->Microsoft->Windows->CurrentVersion -> Run

Da kann man ProgrammAutostarts ändern.


----------



## harhuettne (11. November 2004)

Worrel am 10.11.2004 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal in der registry unter
> HKCurrentUser bzw. HKLocalMachine -> Software ->Microsoft->Windows->CurrentVersion -> Run
> 
> Da kann man ProgrammAutostarts ändern.



Das mit dem Quicktime-Symbol hab ich auch schon probiert, kann man da leider nicht abstellen. Aber den Tip mit der Registry werd ich morgen gleich mal ausprobieren.


Gruß,
harhuettne


----------

